
When Poaching Wrecks a Tech Company - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2015/10/20/when-poaching-wrecks-a-tech-company/
======
wyldfire
...or it could easily be re-titled, "Electric drive engineer fulfills life-
long dream of working at 1 Infinite Loop, Cupertino, CA. Invites colleagues to
join."

I think Apple's easy to villify for their participation in the policy not to
"poach" (or hire) from other tech companies like Microsoft, Google, et al.
This article seems to focus on the damage done when they nab top-talent at
smaller companies (that never would have been part of that no-hiring deal).
It's hard to fault Apple for hiring talented teams. It is regrettable that
such hiring can have a devastating impact to smaller companies.

